# Spamming



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A quick warning for everybody.

Today I deleted two threads and banned a member for Spamming. Don't worry it wasn't anybody we know. A user known as vinestore made some posts blatantly advertising unwarhammer related products. Spam pure and simple. He obviously wasn't here to discuss Warhammer.

Just a quick request from the mod team. If something like this happens again could you please report the posts and the user immediaty to one of the mod team and we can deal with it quickly.

Cheers

Jacobite
Adeptus Moderator


----------

